# Just came back from Safari



## Travelamy (Jun 12, 2008)

I spent 5 days in Tanzania on a photo safari, and just uploaded my website with photos.

http://www.ultrafishy.com/safari/index.html

Hope you enjoy, comments are very welcome

Thank you


----------



## Overread (Jun 12, 2008)

An amazing selction of shots there - looks like it as a brilliant 5 days - and very lucky to get to see so much.
Nice to also see the 70-200mm with the 2* teleconverter performing so well out of interest what camera body were you using?


----------



## Travelamy (Jun 12, 2008)

actually the camera body is not that special canon 350D

thanks for the nice comments


----------



## MissMia (Jun 12, 2008)

Amazing shots. I really loved the ones of the lions. The shots of the buffalo carcass were very interesting. Thank you for sharing your adventure.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 12, 2008)

I really liked big tree and endless plains it looks beautiful

how close did you get to the animals, were you using your lens to the max?


----------



## icassell (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful and I'm jealous 

I love the pic of the Masai.


----------



## Travelamy (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the wonderful comments.

we got super close to lots of the animals particularly the ehphants,rhino,zebra and lions.  sometimes we were like 5 feet away always in the car of course.

we used the full zoom many times and could have used a larger one.  its never enough there is always animals just out of your range that your lens won't go.  but i really like portraits so the closer the better for me.


----------

